# Logistik Unicorp Jackets



## waterloo (6 Dec 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had a Logistik Unicorp jacket like the one below that they'd be willing to sell. 







There was one in a thrift store a while back, but it was sold before I got the chance to buy it. I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## gaspasser (6 Dec 2006)

That appears to be a Cadet jacket, probably Army from the looks of the colour.  Keep checking the surplus store because that jacket is not sold online.  Nor would any CF member have access to it even if it was sold online.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Yep it's the Army Cadet tunic.


----------



## waterloo (7 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Are you guys sure there's no way I can get one without searching thrift shops?


----------



## brihard (7 Dec 2006)

Most army surplus stores will have a couple... Lots of cadets like to sell their stuff when they quit.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2006)

If you needed it as part of a proper uniform, you'd probably be issued it or given instruction where to get it. If you want it to be 'down' wit de homies (like buds in the snap), go find it yourself. We don't condone mixing military (of any branch or organization) and civilian clothes here.


----------

